# S4 V8 bought & mods done with Pics on page 5.



## neilc

Just bought this 2011/61 Golf GTI 210 5dr with only 6750 miles on the clock to replace my wife's Nissan Qashqai ( Non VAG !!!)
It's Tornado red with the utterly gorgeous ' Glendale' 19 inch polished alloys , front and rear park sensors , cruise , bluetooth etc

Looks stunning I think.


----------



## V6RUL

Very nice..kerbs are now your worst enemy with those shoes..
Steve


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> Very nice..kerbs are now your worst enemy with those shoes..
> Steve


Especially with my wife driving :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Front parking sensors? never understood that, nice car, but the wheels are marmite....100000000000000 x better than the nissan tho!

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Can't wait to do some back seat driving :wink:


----------



## sexytt

Looks a great car and the wheels suit the red bodywork. Hope it goes as good as it looks. Have fun.  Lois


----------



## neilc

Should collect by the end of the week , the colour of it should work well with the RS's replacement.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Looks superb mate.

I have a hankering for a GTi for my wife's car too.

It just does everything so well and will hold its money well.

Even toying with the idea of a Golf R and GTi / GTD as our 'fleet' at some point in the future.


----------



## Matt B

Nice car mate but not feeling those wheels at all - maybe if they werent twin tone i might feel different.

Have you sold the RS yet? if it was 5 grand cheaper I might have gone for it myself 8) 
What is the next neil-mobile ?


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Nice car mate but not feeling those wheels at all - maybe if they werent twin tone i might feel different.
> 
> Have you sold the RS yet? if it was 5 grand cheaper I might have gone for it myself 8)
> What is the next neil-mobile ?


Really ?? I love those wheels actually quite similar to the wheels on my RS. I wanted them because my next car will more than likely be a Misano red QS I have due in soon , so a red/black theme for both of my cars was the idea.

I need the cash from the RS sale Matt for another possible project I have on-going.


----------



## Danny1

Looks a nice motor mate! Really hate the Burberry seats though, I would have to get rid of them asap! :lol:


----------



## Hollywood

Very nice Neil!


----------



## neilc

Didn't end up getting this GTI in the end ( I won't bore you with the story) But suffice to say I am on the lookout for another similar one with an essential piece of spec this one was missing.

New family car 2 due out soon. :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Re missing spec can only assume you mean one of the following ........

* leather

* DSG

* Sat nav

???


----------



## mstew

Was it the fact is wasn't an R :twisted:


----------



## Snake Pliskin

The Golf R is pretty good value @ £30k IMO.

When you consider the new Golf GTi "needs" the performance pack @ £1,000 that makes the GTi £27k base vs R base price @ £29,900

IMO the Golf R for £3k more than a GTi is superb value ... and you don't get those garish tartan seats !


----------



## CWM3

VAG must have bought one huge roll of tartan fabric all those years ago, can't believe they are still punting out cars with it though, so last century IMO.


----------



## neilc

Well now that one fell through , I have opened up the search to include Golf R ( But the boot is tiny because of the 4x4) , Golf GTI WITH SAT NAV !! , Audi S3 Sportback and possibly an Audi A4 2.0T S-Line Black edition saloon.

In no rush though so will wait for the right thing to appear via the trade.


----------



## actionman37

Snake Pliskin said:


> The Golf R is pretty good value @ £30k IMO.
> 
> When you consider the new Golf GTi "needs" the performance pack @ £1,000 that makes the GTi £27k base vs R base price @ £29,900
> 
> IMO the Golf R for £3k more than a GTi is superb value ... and you don't get those garish tartan seats !


a Golf for £30k......... good value? :? it's a Golf! They've always been well overpriced IMHO & the other thing is you can't hardly tell the difference between a GTi or TDi these days

No offence to the OP intended, yours does look nice! is it a TDi? :wink:


----------



## Snake Pliskin

actionman37 said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf R is pretty good value @ £30k IMO.
> 
> When you consider the new Golf GTi "needs" the performance pack @ £1,000 that makes the GTi £27k base vs R base price @ £29,900
> 
> IMO the Golf R for £3k more than a GTi is superb value ... and you don't get those garish tartan seats !
> 
> 
> 
> a Golf for £30k......... good value? :? it's a Golf! They've always been well overpriced IMHO & the other thing is you can't hardly tell the difference between a GTi or TDi these days
> 
> No offence to the OP intended, yours does look nice! is it a TDi? :wink:
Click to expand...

Golf R is same price as an Audi S3 though ... and that's just an A3 - same thing !

In the last 8 / 9 years cars have rocketed in price - you don't get what you used to.

Back in 2005 I bought my first (what I considered step into premium) sports car in a Nissan 350z.

It was around £27k and I was changing from a £17k Civic Type R, so it felt like a big jump.

What do you get nowadays for £17k ?

A Golf GTi is £27k today ... same price as a Nissan 350z 9 years ago !

Pretty sure a Golf Gti back then was around £18 or £19k.


----------



## mwad

Very nice Neil.

I have a 62 plate Golf GTI, 3 door in Candy White


----------



## Nathanho123

i went for a more practical family car :lol:

hah

love the golf have u got new one sorted ?


----------



## shao_khan

I like the Golf GTi had one recently and a Beetle GSR with the 2l T engine. Although the latter I couldnt put up with the fuel economy - GTi averaged 31mpg while I had it, the Beetle 25mpg!! THats same journey, style everything just the engine / waieght variant between the old and new gen of that engine.

If it were my own money though I'd have another BMW, my last 1 series was a 123d and that oilburner is great fun. I presume BMW are offering the twin turbo TDI in larger cars now. Havign driven the beemer I just totally prefered the driving experience over the Audi and VW offerings.


----------



## neilc

Nathanho123 said:


> i went for a more practical family car :lol:
> 
> hah
> 
> love the golf have u got new one sorted ?


Love the S4 , my brother has just bought one the same in black actually. I am still looking though , may go for an S4 B8 3.0 V6 supercharged , had one of these before and they are a great car.


----------



## J•RED

neilc said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went for a more practical family car :lol:
> 
> hah
> 
> love the golf have u got new one sorted ?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the S4 , my brother has just bought one the same in lack actually. I am still looking though , may go for an S4 B8 3.0 V6 supercharged , had one of these before and they are a great car.
Click to expand...

I believe the supercharged s4 goes very vey well after a remap, almost if not as quick as the RS4.


----------



## neilc

Yeah I loved my old one , wish I hadn't sold it now !!! They are awesome when mapped , straight up to 410BHP with a stage 1 map.


----------



## Nathanho123

neilc said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went for a more practical family car :lol:
> 
> hah
> 
> love the golf have u got new one sorted ?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the S4 , my brother has just bought one the same in black actually. I am still looking though , may go for an S4 B8 3.0 V6 supercharged , had one of these before and they are a great car.
Click to expand...

very nice mate!
that's a real family car !
would love 400bhp but im really enjoying 344 of pure grunt and the sound on a v8 ?

come on !! makes me want a milltek :evil:


----------



## neilc

I had a full non resonated Milltek on my old RS4 V8 , and that sounded totally awesome :evil:


----------



## caney

neilc said:


> Yeah I loved my old one , wish I hadn't sold it now !!! They are awesome when mapped , straight up to 410BHP with a stage 1 map.


430/440 if you get a MRC map :wink:


----------



## neilc

Well after much searching , I have ended up keeping an Audi S4 4.2 V8 manual saloon in black that's due in part exchange.

It's only got 50k , with all the toys sat nav , sunroof , bluetooth , black leather , etc etc...

Plans are a Milltek exhaust , a good coilover setup , REVO map , some 10mm spacers all round and a service with some new brake pads needed.

So pretty happy with that and all at a much lower cost than I was going to spend 

Pics soon.


----------



## davelincs

Better than the golf Neil. in my opinion anyway


----------



## neilc

davelincs said:


> Better than the golf Neil. in my opinion anyway


Cheers Dave , looking forward to hearing a V8 in my life again..


----------



## sexytt

neilc said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the golf Neil. in my opinion anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Dave , looking forward to hearing a V8 in my life again..
Click to expand...

Would love to hear the grunt from that. Congrats on your new beasty. More is more 8) Lois


----------



## Nathanho123

neilc said:


> Well after much searching , I have ended up keeping an Audi S4 4.2 V8 manual saloon in black that's due in part exchange.
> 
> It's only got 50k , with all the toys sat nav , sunroof , bluetooth , black leather , etc etc...
> 
> Plans are a Milltek exhaust , a good coilover setup , REVO map , some 10mm spacers all round and a service with some new brake pads needed.
> 
> So pretty happy with that and all at a much lower cost than I was going to spend
> 
> Pics soon.


did I inspire you neil ?! haha let me know when you get coilies sorted I am currently lookin on audizine but thir all yanks so ill let you do everything first then copy you 

congrats mate I LOVE this car


----------



## neilc

Ha ha , well sort of , I started looking at RS4 V8's as I had owned two of these before and then took this S4 in part ex and thought hang on with some fairly minor mods this could be a great car and also save me £10k on what a good RS4 would cost.

Now chatting to TTS Roadsport about the mods and looks like they will be done next week so I will let you know how it goes and also get some pics up too.


----------



## Nathanho123

neilc said:


> Ha ha , well sort of , I started looking at RS4 V8's as I had owned two of these before and then took this S4 in part ex and thought hang on with some fairly minor mods this could be a great car and also save me £10k on what a good RS4 would cost.
> 
> Now chatting to TTS Roadsport about the mods and looks like they will be done next week so I will let you know how it goes and also get some pics up too.


Yes mate keep me posted ! Cant even put white number plate lights on it without it moaning  be interesting to see what u do ! I love rs4's but i love the subtle look of mine apart from the v8 badge and the exhausts ud think it was a sensible family car ! Im booked in for a cat back next month ! 700 all in :evil: :evil:


----------



## neilc

Had the car cleaned yesterday so thought I would post up some pics. I will post up some more once the Bilstein PSS coilovers and spacers are fitted alongside the Milltek next week


----------



## mwad

That looks stunning Neil. Very nice


----------



## OnTheMike

Wolf in sheep's clothing springs to mind!


----------



## sexytt

HAD your car cleaned!!! Well they made a bloody good job of it. Looks gorgeous.  Lois


----------



## neilc

Thanks for the comments , she does look great , can't wait to see it lower and looking meaner and sounding throatier..


----------



## jamman

Don't like it Chav car


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Don't like it Chav car


Didn't you own one before ???? :wink:


----------



## DPG

Very nice Neil.

What is the power like compared to your Stage 1 RS?


----------



## neilc

DPG said:


> Very nice Neil.
> 
> What is the power like compared to your Stage 1 RS?


The RS would leave it for dead in reality because it weighs a good 250KG less with 80BHP more , but the S4 does feel pretty potent though , but also very quiet currently , when the Milltek is fitted next week the extra growl should make it feel that little bit quicker.


----------



## Nathanho123

i cant wait to see your setup and copy u !, haha seriously best colour mate  ...
I really wanna black my grille out but its 400 quid for a new one if I mess it up [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Very, very nice!


----------



## abbotsmike

Lovely! I'd love a v8 s4 for my next car, but suspect I'll go, err, sensible, and wait until I can afford to pick up a newer supercharged V6. Mine's an Estate, in Red, with a towbar please!


----------



## Nathanho123

it was my sensible choice ! its gota huge boot and 5 doors  8)


----------



## neilc

Nathanho123 said:


> it was my sensible choice ! its gota huge boot and 5 doors  8)


That;s the beauty of it really , practical , stylish , well made + has a whopping V8 too


----------



## Nathanho123

neilc said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was my sensible choice ! its gota huge boot and 5 doors  8)
> 
> 
> 
> That;s the beauty of it really , practical , stylish , well made + has a whopping V8 too
Click to expand...

neil mate im excited for you ! when do the mods happen ? I really don't know what coilies to buy :roll:


----------



## neilc

Got a date with TTS Roadsport tomorrow for a non res Milltek ( Quad pipes ) Bilstein PSS9 fully adjustable coilovers , spacers , yellow stuff front pads and a service too..should transform the car from a very good car to a great one hopefully.


----------



## Nathanho123

awesome ! what spacers you going with ?, I wish rs4 grilles were cheaper...

this guys is my inspiration !

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... 62-ROTORS4


----------



## neilc

Nathanho123 said:


> awesome ! what spacers you going with ?, I wish rs4 grilles were cheaper...
> 
> this guys is my inspiration !
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... 62-ROTORS4


Yep his is very nice , should think he needs spacers with 10 inch wide wheels !!!! :lol:

I am having 15mm rears and 10mm fronts and a 30mm drop so not to extreme , don't want it uncomfortable for daily usage.


----------



## ryanmtt

neilc said:


> Got a date with TTS Roadsport tomorrow for a non res Milltek ( Quad pipes ) Bilstein PSS9 fully adjustable coilovers , spacers , yellow stuff front pads and a service too..should transform the car from a very good car to a great one hopefully.


Might see you there then !!!


----------



## neilc

ryanmtt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a date with TTS Roadsport tomorrow for a non res Milltek ( Quad pipes ) Bilstein PSS9 fully adjustable coilovers , spacers , yellow stuff front pads and a service too..should transform the car from a very good car to a great one hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Might see you there then !!!
Click to expand...

Really ??? What you having done Ryan ?


----------



## ryanmtt

Nothing exciting... New clutch + dmf, starting to slip under load & pre cat lambda sensor...


----------



## neilc

ryanmtt said:


> Nothing exciting... New clutch + dmf, starting to slip under load & pre cat lambda sensor...


OOhhh big bill then Ryan !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] You will be there all day too then..


----------



## ryanmtt

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing exciting... New clutch + dmf, starting to slip under load & pre cat lambda sensor...
> 
> 
> 
> OOhhh big bill then Ryan !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] You will be there all day too then..
Click to expand...

Yes to both  lol


----------



## neilc

See you there then , I am trying to get there for 0930 ish..


----------



## MattS3

Hi Neil, you might remember me from your Coredale days fella? (just stumbled on this thread whilst looking aorund the web)

I just sold my black S4 V8 last week after nearly 7 years enjoyment. Cracking cars, as you well know.

I'd advise against the full non res Milltek, I initially had a resonated which sounded bang on, I then got some non res pipes and really noticed the drone at 1,800 - 2,250 revs, especially when in 6th gear in traffic at 50mph. Unbearable.
I swapped them out after 2 weeks, I just couldn't live with them.

Keep an eye on the oil, they like a drink, and many run them on Fuchs ester tiatn race 5w 40 now, as opposed to 5w 30 Castrol edge, its meant to be better for chain guide tensioner failure apparently. (best not google "tensioner guide s4 b6 b7" as it used to scare me!)

Great all round car, mine made me smile everytime I drove it.

(I need to update my sig too!)


----------



## neilc

MattS3 said:


> Hi Neil, you might remember me from your Coredale days fella? (just stumbled on this thread whilst looking aorund the web)
> 
> I just sold my black S4 V8 last week after nearly 7 years enjoyment. Cracking cars, as you well know.
> 
> I'd advise against the full non res Milltek, I initially had a resonated which sounded bang on, I then got some non res pipes and really noticed the drone at 1,800 - 2,2250 revs, especially when in 6th gear in traffic at 50mph. Unbearable.
> I swapped them out after 2 weeks, I just couldn't live with them.
> 
> Keep an eye on the oil, they like a drink, and many run them on Fuchs ester tiatn race 5w 40 now, as opposed to 5w 30 Castrol edge, its meant to be better for chain guide tensioner failure apparently. (best not google "tensioner guide s4 b6 b7" as it used to scare me!)
> 
> Great all round car, mine made me smile everytime I drove it.


Hey Matt , yes of course I remember you , Mark Cockaday told me about your new S3 actually. Thanks for the advice , I am going for resonated Milltek ( Being fitted tomorrow ) as you might remember I had two RS4 V8's before and one had a full non res Milltek and it was LOUD...

Will make a nice car for my wife to tootle around in hey , plus me on the weekends :wink:

See you around


----------



## MattS3

neilc said:


> MattS3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Neil, you might remember me from your Coredale days fella? (just stumbled on this thread whilst looking aorund the web)
> 
> I just sold my black S4 V8 last week after nearly 7 years enjoyment. Cracking cars, as you well know.
> 
> I'd advise against the full non res Milltek, I initially had a resonated which sounded bang on, I then got some non res pipes and really noticed the drone at 1,800 - 2,2250 revs, especially when in 6th gear in traffic at 50mph. Unbearable.
> I swapped them out after 2 weeks, I just couldn't live with them.
> 
> Keep an eye on the oil, they like a drink, and many run them on Fuchs ester tiatn race 5w 40 now, as opposed to 5w 30 Castrol edge, its meant to be better for chain guide tensioner failure apparently. (best not google "tensioner guide s4 b6 b7" as it used to scare me!)
> 
> Great all round car, mine made me smile everytime I drove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Matt , yes of course I remember you , Mark Cockaday told me about your new S3 actually. Thanks for the advice , I am going for resonated Milltek ( Being fitted tomorrow ) as you might remember I had two RS4 V8's before and one had a full non res Milltek and it was LOUD...
> 
> Will make a nice car for my wife to tootle around in hey , plus me on the weekends :wink:
> 
> See you around
Click to expand...

The power of Facebook, I've only had the car 4 days!
Enjoy that V8 rumble again, be interested to hear your thoughts compared to the RS4 after you've driven it for a while (out and out driving dynamics will of course be different, but more of a comparison for the 90% of the time when you're driving it normally)

Have fun


----------



## neilc

:lol: :lol: Just sent you a friend request..

Well yes it will be interesting to compare against the RS4 , that's why I have gone for the Bilstein fully adjustable PSS9 setup as it's the default replacement for faulty RS4 DRC suspension systems for owners who don't want to spend the £4000 required for full DRC replacement..

And thought the Milltek , better pads and spacers will also enhance the visuals and sound of course


----------



## MattS3

Accepted 

Looks like you're getting stuck straight into the mods, you don't hang about!


----------



## neilc

MattS3 said:


> Accepted
> 
> Looks like you're getting stuck straight into the mods, you don't hang about!


You don't want to know how much I have spent on mods Matt on my last 5 cars , suffice to say you could buy my TTRS with the proceeds... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nathanho123

keep me posted neil !


----------



## ryanmtt

Looked great @ tts roadsport today Neil, I think the wheels need changing though


----------



## neilc

Thought I would do a little write up on the work carried out on the S4 by TTS Roadsport yesterday with some fresh pics too..Hats off to Dave and the team for getting it all for me and working well past closing time !

So I haven't gone mad on this car but did feel that there were a few areas that could be improved upon , and after previously owning two RS4 B7 V8's I feel qualified to offer a decent opinion on the differences.

So I have done a write up on the different components below and the effect they have had.

Bilstein PSS9 Fully adjustable coilovers

I currently have Bilstein PSS on my TT but had decided upon the fully adjustable PSS9 for the S4 as it is to be used my family car and didn't want it to stiff. The unit's come with settings 1-9 with 9 being the softest. I have set it at 8 and had it lowered by 30mm so not a drastic drop at all. How do they feel ?? Amazing is the answer with massively better body control , virtually no body roll and the car just turns in much more tautly too and all of this is achieved with very close to OE ride quality which has quite frankly amazed me. 




Milltek resonated exhaust.

Went for the resonated Milltek with quad pipes in the end as I didn't want the car to be boomy or have any drone at motorway speeds. I have had experience of Milltek non resonated before on my old RS4 Avant and found that just way to boomy on the motorway. Well I couldn't be happier with this resonated system as it gives the S4 the V8 burble it so desperately needs as it's just to quiet standard , you get a nice deep V8 tone but with no drone at all which has pleased me no end and they look great too. 




I also had some Yellowstuff front brake pads fitted , spark plugs and oil change too. I also had some 12mm spacers fitted all round but these are now about to come off because as you will have noticed the standard Avus wheels have gone in place of a set of staggered 9.5 / 8.5 x 19inch 3SDM's which Dave had bought for his own car but we came to a deal so that I could have them.. So now I have matching wheels on both cars ! So very pleased with that result.




The inevitable comparison to my previous RS4...  

Well as mentioned earlier I have previously owned two RS4 B7's and so of course I have to compare them and in actual fact I am pleasantly surprised , with the PSS9's fitted the overall feel and cornering is pretty darned similar and both cars seem to have that almost magical ability to just flow down a tricky road without bouncing around and feeling to stiff.

Performance wise , well as RS4 owners will appreciate the biggest difference is between 5500-8250 revs where as the S4 revs only to 7000 but up to that point there isn't as much of a real world advantage that you would imagine close to 80BHP would give you. And with the Milltek helping it a tad I am very surprised and of course it sounds great too..

Brakes wise again , pleasantly surprised with the Yellowstuff pads and OEM discs the S4 stops very well indeed with great initial bite and not really sure that I remember the 8 piston setup being a huge step up. :?

So overall ,very very happy and looking forward to a few more miles under my belt.


----------



## Nathanho123

looks amazing I ben waiting all day for pics haha! get a sound clip up of exhaust ...

where did you get your coilovers ? 
wheels look beautiful matey well done


----------



## neilc

Nathanho123 said:


> looks amazing I ben waiting all day for pics haha! get a sound clip up of exhaust ...
> 
> where did you get your coilovers ?
> wheels look beautiful matey well done


Thanks , it does look awesome , just removed the rear 12mm spacers but kept the fronts and the stance is perfect 

Coilovers were supplied and fitted by TTS Roadsport in Bedford.


----------



## jamman

The wheels look like they are spaced out way toooooo far especially the rears apart from
that looks crap :-*


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> The wheels look like they are spaced out way toooooo far especially the rears apart from
> that looks crap :-*


Just removed the rear spacers and it sits perfect now , those 9.5 inch rears are W I D E


----------



## MattS3

Looking good Neil, that drop, combined with the rims and spacers really suit the car well.

Tyres - Are they Falken 914 ?

I have a set on this S3 I've just bought, I was rather sceptical about them at first, but I think they're pretty reasonable for the price.
They've got 5-6mm left on them and I had planned to take them off and replace them with Goodyear F1 within the next couple of weeks, but I think i'll run them to 3mm and then swap them out, as they really don't seem to bad at all, especially in the wet.


----------



## neilc

MattS3 said:


> Looking good Neil, that drop, combined with the rims and spacers really suit the car well.
> 
> Tyres - Are they Falken 914 ?
> 
> I have a set on this S3 I've just bought, I was rather sceptical about them at first, but I think they're pretty reasonable for the price.
> They've got 5-6mm left on them and I had planned to take them off and replace them with Goodyear F1 within the next couple of weeks, but I think i'll run them to 3mm and then swap them out, as they really don't seem to bad at all, especially in the wet.


Thanks Matt , yes same for me they are Falken 914's , they are pretty good actually so like you will run them down then go to my usual Eagle F1's too , got them on my TT as well.


----------



## OnTheMike

Looking good Neil, much improved appearance wise. Bet it sounds lovely!


----------



## jamman

OnTheMike said:


> Looking good Neil, much improved appearance wise. Bet it sounds lovely!


Talking of sounding lovely I will try and capture a sound bite of
the lovely Anna when I tell her about the PSS9s and Miltek.


----------



## neilc

If I were you I would re-think James....unless you like the sensation of a fully adjustable coilover up your arse.. :wink:


----------



## Nathanho123

how you getting on neil ? ive still got my s4 .... and honestly .... little bit bored but where do you go from such a car 

hope all is well !


----------



## neilc

Nathanho123 said:


> how you getting on neil ? ive still got my s4 .... and honestly .... little bit bored but where do you go from such a car
> 
> hope all is well !


Sold very quickly as my wife thought it was to big , got a Mk7 Golf GT TDI now as my family wheels


----------



## Nathanho123

neilc said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how you getting on neil ? ive still got my s4 .... and honestly .... little bit bored but where do you go from such a car
> 
> hope all is well !
> 
> 
> 
> Sold very quickly as my wife thought it was to big , got a Mk7 Golf GT TDI now as my family wheels
Click to expand...

I most certainly don't envy your mpg ! im averaging 17 !!!


----------



## neilc

:lol: :lol: :lol: 60 MPG out of the Golf...


----------



## Nathanho123

neilc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: 60 MPG out of the Golf...


tell me you don't miss the v !!


----------

